# North West Cruise to the TTOC National Event / M6/M42/M40 .



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Here goes .........

Leave Wigan Saturday 15th @ 12:30 /1:00pm [ depending on the Scottish guys arrival ]

Route South..... M6 , M6 TOLL , M42 , M40 ,

Anyone who wants to meet up en-route post here and we will stop off and meet you , let us know where you want to meet , preferably service stations on the m-ways ,,,, 
Looking forward to to a great big convoy down 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)

Ps. Is anyone going down Sunday ??


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

can we join you .........................? 

I might be bringing a few friends with me 8)

Hev x


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Hev said:


> can we join you .........................?
> 
> I might be bringing a few friends with me 8)
> 
> Hev x


You are part of the plan [smiley=gorgeous.gif] :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*

What time are you leaving/ plan to get to us :-* :-*


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

davidg said:


> You are part of the plan [smiley=gorgeous.gif] :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*
> 
> What time are you leaving/ plan to get to us :-* :-*


 :-* 
We are aiming to leave around 9am so we should get to you between 12 and 1pm - allowing for the usual girlie stops :roll: .................. and I promise HevNav will behave herself 

Wait for us!

Hev x


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Hev said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > You are part of the plan  [smiley=gorgeous.gif] :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*
> ...


OK That is @ 5 from Scotland and 1 [me] from here ,,,,,, come on i cant believe there is is only me from around here ,, i know a few are going down Friday :? :? :? :?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

David, have a word with Leg, c11 stt an' co :wink:

Think you might not be on your ownsome :roll:

Hev x :-*


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Would love to have met up Dave but at the moment we are going down on the Friday Night............. Still waiting for Dani to start her thread though :?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Hev said:


> David, have a word with Leg, c11 stt an' co :wink:
> 
> Think you might not be on your ownsome :roll:
> 
> Hev x :-*


I will not be on my ownsome ,,, you guys are coming here    ,,,

Leg and co are Yorkshire side could meet up M40/42

Obi , i know you are going Friday with Dani and Steve


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Sorry been slow picking up on this, Ill be driving over to Dave's and coming down with you lot on the Saturday.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Leg said:


> Sorry been slow picking up on this, Ill be driving over to Dave's and coming down with you lot on the Saturday.


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Any more peeps from your neck of the woods 8) 8) 8) 8) ,,


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

i will come over with you guys too


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

bmx said:


> i will come over with you guys too


You get a mini meet up on your side then ,,, what route are you taking ? if you want to meet somewhere on the M6 @ knutsford services or further south,this maybe quicker for you to do than come over to me ,,, up to you


----------



## '][''][' (May 20, 2005)

I meet up with you on m6 m40 around that area. What time?

Mark


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

' said:


> ['']['":3f1dfbt9]I meet up with you on m6 m40 around that area. What time?
> 
> Mark


Hi Mark

Where do you want to meet ? up to you 8)

Looking at @2:30pm ,@ M40 ish ,,, all depends on the Scottish guys getting here and then leaving


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

BMX, Ill travel over with you, say around 10:30am start time then to Dave's to coincide with when the Scots will get to Dave's at, I believe, around noon (sort some sarnies Dave ;-) )?

Are you gonna start a Yorkshire thread asking who is coming along?

I guess AndyRoo will be going, MikeyG and a few others I expect?

Im in Leeds BTW, not too far from Chain Bar M606 junction or the Showcase Junction of the M62.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Leg said:


> (sort some sarnies Dave ;-) )?


Hope bacon will do :wink: or sausage :lol: , brown or tomato sauce


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

davidg said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > (sort some sarnies Dave ;-) )?
> ...


Better make a few if you are waiting for Hev :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## '][''][' (May 20, 2005)

Sorry just noticed this is for Saturday. I will be going on Sunday. Anyone going on Sunday??

Mark


----------



## c11stt (Jun 4, 2006)

alright, im goin to travel and meet davidg as well. BMX if ur meetin near showcase wat time u thinking of?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

c11stt said:


> alright, im goin to travel and meet davidg as well. BMX if ur meetin near showcase wat time u thinking of?


Showcase is good for me, probably 10:00 - 10:30? Only takes an hour or so to Dave's, if that.


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

I'm not 100% on being able to go as yet, but if I *can* make it, I'll definitely head down to Dave's for midday.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Wallsendmag II said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


<ahem> :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

MikeyG said:


> I'm not 100% on being able to go as yet, but if I *can* make it, I'll definitely head down to Dave's for midday.


YOU WILL MAKE IT       it is worth it just for the BIG surprise at the end of the day :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

davidg said:


> MikeyG said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not 100% on being able to go as yet, but if I *can* make it, I'll definitely head down to Dave's for midday.
> ...


Ooh wassat then? No, no not TTotty stripping arrghhh.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Leg said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > MikeyG said:
> ...


Nooooo ,,, clue , no pics, no vid , no camera phones allowed :roll: :roll: :roll: if you have an old edition of Absolutte ,, you will read/know   so all you newbies come along 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

OK guys looking good for a BIG cruise down , Scott's , Yorkshire, Lancs ,,,

Any one SOUTH @ M6 toll , M40 ,M42 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

davidg said:


> OK guys looking good for a BIG cruise down , Scott's , Yorkshire, Lancs ,,,
> 
> Any one SOUTH @ M6 toll , M40 ,M42 8) 8) 8) 8)


North East guys joining us in Leeds then coming over to you at all Dave?

Hopefully they will bring their women folk cos Geordie women wear fek all on a night out in December when its minus 10 so what they wear in high summer is anyones guess but im betting on a hanky and a belt!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Leg said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > OK guys looking good for a BIG cruise down , Scott's , Yorkshire, Lancs ,,,
> ...


How many are coming across ?? approx ,,,,,,,,

Are you meeting up with Yellowtt ??

Not meet many geordie girls [smiley=gorgeous.gif] cant wait now


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

davidg said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


Dunno m8 I was asking you. PMd Yellow to see if they wanna meet up. Will report back asap.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Leg said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


Any news on the numbers yet ?


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

davidg said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


I can honestly say that Val will be wearing a lot more than a hanky and a belt ,but driving home though the bigg market in the snow can be fun


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

Wallsendmag II said:


> I can honestly say that Val will be wearing a lot more than a hanky and a belt ,but driving home though the bigg market in the snow can be fun


Two hankies, a belt, a handbag, two shoes and some makeup then?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

MikeyG said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> > I can honestly say that Val will be wearing a lot more than a hanky and a belt ,but driving home though the bigg market in the snow can be fun
> ...


Go on then let her have x3 hankies


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

No news from yellow yet. Is he running a thread ive missed?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Leg said:


> No news from yellow yet. Is he running a thread ive missed?


Have not seen a thread ,,, he is defo going , not sure if meeting you guys is the best/quickest route for him ,, billy no mates :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

Not meet many geordie girls [smiley=gorgeous.gif] cant wait now     [/quote]

I think you are at a bad age Dave :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

missTTopless said:


> Not meet many geordie girls [smiley=gorgeous.gif] cant wait now


I think you are at a bad age Dave :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:[/quote]

Something you want to tell us??


----------



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I can never do the quote thing properly....have made it look like it was me that couldnt wait to meet them :lol: :lol: :lol:.....its ok, tell Val she is safe as far as I'm concerned


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

missTTopless said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I can never do the quote thing properly....have made it look like it was me that couldnt wait to meet them :lol: :lol: :lol:.....its ok, tell Val she is safe as far as I'm concerned


So what do Bonnie Scott lassies wear [smiley=gorgeous.gif] ,,,,,,, tartan hankies :roll: :roll: :roll: :-* :-* :-* :-*

Ps 
Are you comming gaydon 8) 8) :-* ???? hope you can make it [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

Afraid I will not be going to Gaydon Dave  I am moving into my new house the next week so will be a bit snowed under with packing that weekend. Hope to see you and Julie at the October meet in Lochearnhead. :-*


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2006)

hello whats goin on in here  not ventured in the events section for a while

unfortunately i cant make it for the big meet on Saturday, but will (most likely) be going on Sunday - I belive ChrisB72 is the same so i'll be joining his convoy on Sunday, except im in Leeds so ill be going down the M1 down towards Shefield...

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=64470


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2006)

Leg said:


> No news from yellow yet. Is he running a thread ive missed?


looks like he's been busy with this: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=63781

was tonight (Thursday 22nd)


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

Dave,

I will be joing the M6 at the A57 junction 21, there is a pub on the roundbaout when you come off the slip road, its very easy to get back onto the motorway. Can I meet you there 

Sara


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Sara G said:


> Dave,
> 
> I will be joing the M6 at the A57 junction 21, there is a pub on the roundbaout when you come off the slip road, its very easy to get back onto the motorway. Can I meet you there
> 
> Sara


What is the name of the pub ??

Pm me your mob No and we will phone you when we set off ,, cant give you a time as we will be waiting for scotts, yorks guys ,,, @ 1:00 with luck


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

I will try not to leave an hour after you and get there an hour before this time. :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi Dave,

We are definately coming down on the Saturday now so will meet at yours if you have room on one of the local roads left :wink:

Can you pm your address?

Thanks


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm looking at coming over to start with you lot on the Saturday. I've PM'd you Dave and not had a reply yet about your adress and if it's worth me coming that far.

Let me know anyway and I'll get the map out.

Nick


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> We are definately coming down on the Saturday now so will meet at yours if you have room on one of the local roads left :wink:
> 
> ...


Been on hol , just catching up , pm on its way ,,,, neighbors will not be happy


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

davidg said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave,
> ...


Best not park on the grass then had we :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

ObiWan said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


U cant anyway, Dave's Mrs arranges a picnic I heard??


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Leg said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


Yes and i have not told her yet how many brews and bacon butties to make :lol: :lol: :lol: [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

davidg said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > ObiWan said:
> ...


Just one please, I am not greedy....................


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Leg said:


> U cant anyway, Dave's Mrs arranges a picnic I heard??


You grass! :roll:

Hey Dave, want me to bring any Scottish cuisine down? :wink:

Hev x


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Hev said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > U cant anyway, Dave's Mrs arranges a picnic I heard??
> ...


Do they do Scottish PIES :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

davidg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


Of course  .............. some can have haggis in them too :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Looks like my best bet to join you is to come over and join in about Junction 19 of the M6 at Knutsford.

Looks like Knutsford services are just below J19 so I could wait there and then catch up as you go by if someone phones me on aproach? What time would I need to be there for to make sure I don't miss you going past?

Nick


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Nem said:


> Looks like my best bet to join you is to come over and join in about Junction 19 of the M6 at Knutsford.
> 
> Looks like Knutsford services are just below J19 so I could wait there and then catch up as you go by if someone phones me on aproach? What time would I need to be there for to make sure I don't miss you going past?
> 
> Nick


You have a pm mob No's,,, looking at 1:00...1:30 leaving mine so if all goes well @ 2:00 at knutsford .


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

only 4 sleeps to go 

Hev x


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Hev said:


> only 4 sleeps to go
> 
> Hev x


That is ok for you i have to stay up all night


----------



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

davidg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > only 4 sleeps to go
> ...


Is that just tonight Dave, or all four :?:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

missTTopless said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Got it down to x2 more , then have to work afternoons thur.fri ,,, so only x2 sleeps for me :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :-*


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

3 sleeps to go  

Hev x


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Dave,

Can we meet up at M6 Toll Services again?

Not wishing to be sexist but the ladies may need a toilet break as per last time!

What time you reckon?

Steve & Caz


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

TT Law said:


> Dave,
> 
> Can we meet up at M6 Toll Services again?
> 
> ...


I thought you where going down Friday ?

Leave mine @ 1:30 , with a couple of stops , @2:45 if all goes well , what junction are the services on ? pm me your mob No , only have your old one .


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

TT Law said:


> the ladies may need a toilet break as per last time!


Ahem ................ and blokes don't pee? :roll:

Only 2 sleeps to go   

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> > the ladies may need a toilet break as per last time!
> ...


They make bags now so we can pee as we go :?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > TT Law said:
> ...


   

1 sleep    

Hev x


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

Dave

Whats your route and stop offs tomorrow, r u stopping at Marton Manor tomorrow

C U Soon
Sara


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Sara G said:


> Dave
> 
> Whats your route and stop offs tomorrow, r u stopping at Marton Manor tomorrow
> 
> ...


Do you mean mascrat manor :? :? :? :? :?

See you @1:40/1:50 , at :? :? or i can phone you enroute so you can join us on the mway ,up to you , if we are delayed leaving i will call you .

Dave


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TT Law said:


> Dave,
> 
> Can we meet up at M6 Toll Services again?
> 
> ...


Stev&Caz,

I'll meet you at the Toll Services. Events kept me up here .... I'll be there for 2:30pm'ish


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> I'll meet you at the Toll Services. Events kept me up here .... I'll be there for 2:30pm'ish


yeah!!!!!! see ya tomorrow Dani 

Hev x


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> > Dave,
> ...


Hey Dani 
Want to join us @1:45 ish somewhere on the mway


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

No more sleeps            

Hev x :-*


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Hev said:


> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> No more sleeps
> 
> Hev x :-*


Dont forget the err 'stuff' Hev ;-)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

See you all soon


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Later :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > TT Law said:
> ...


David,

I could meet you just south of J17 (Sandbach Services)

See you all later :-*


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Leg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> ...


Like your car and your passenger :lol: :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


How will we recognise you :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


I wouldn't know. I hardly recognise myself at times :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


If you are still on here ,,,, we will phone you just before the junction 8) 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

davidg said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > davidg said:
> ...


I am on here


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


OK will phone near the junction


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Big thanks to Julie for all the teas, coffees, bacon & sausages on Sunday......... hope we did not upset the neighbours to much


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Thanks for letting me join your cruise on the way home although you were probably wondering who the hell it was in the Mauritius 3.2 that joined you at Warwick Services. 

I had a business meeting in Birmingham on Monday so rather than going home on Sunday I stayed the night in Birmingham. After leaving Gaydon I stopped at Warwick Services for the loo and then rejoined the M40 in the middle of a line of TTs.  I recognised (who wouldn't) Dani's yellow TT in front of me so tagged along until the M6. I then found myself behind davidg as I turned off towards the Fort Dunlop Travelodge.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

steveh said:


> Thanks for letting me join your cruise on the way home although you were probably wondering who the hell it was in the Mauritius 3.2 that joined you at Warwick Services.
> 
> I had a business meeting in Birmingham on Monday so rather than going home on Sunday I stayed the night in Birmingham. After leaving Gaydon I stopped at Warwick Services for the loo and then rejoined the M40 in the middle of a line of TTs.  I recognised (who wouldn't) Dani's yellow TT in front of me so tagged along until the M6. I then found myself behind davidg as I turned off towards the Fort Dunlop Travelodge.


I wondered where the _blue one _came from as I could not remember you being with us from the HMC 8)


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

I thought it was Davey.......... and eventually it was :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Damn missed it  any NW meets before the end of summer?....... I guess not :x


----------

